# 3-Axis Skull Info Needed



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

So i'm finally going to build a 3-Axis skull for Trick or Terror this year. I have searched the forum for every piece of info I can find on the subject. I have a few questions though...

1. I found a thread that stated the estimated cost was around $219.50. Have you found this to be true? How much would you say you spent?

2. And if this is the actual cost, I found a full kit at http://triaxialskulllabs.com/webstore/product_info.php?cPath=1_25&products_id=63. This kit is $119.95 but does not include the servo controller, animation control software or power supply. This sounds like a good option, mainly because i probably don't have the tools to cut out the plexiglass plate inside the skull. Has anyone used this kit before? How is it? Do you think this is a good way to go?

3. Servo controller and animation control software. I have no idea where to start. Any help on this one would be great.

4. How many of you have your 3-Axis skull mounted onto the rest of the skeleton? Any advice on mounting the skull to the skeleton? I'm going for something like what Steve O has in this video.

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/video/2243951:Video:17666

5. What are the pros and cons betreen the various types of skulls you can use for this project (Bucky, Lindberg)?

6. And finally, I want to corps the entire thing as well. Would you do this before or after building the 3-axis skull?

Sorry I have SO MANY questions in this post. It just seems like a pretty in-depth project, so I want to make sure i go about it the right way.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

A good chunk of expense is the software (unless your good at programming). VSA (Visual Show Automation is usually the go to software most haunters use. Last I looked it was $60 or $70 for the basic version + $15 for the console. You might also want to consider investing in Track Skull and Helmsman from Monkey Basic. 

Make sure you can get at the electronics inside the skull. Maybe after you corpse it (if your using the plastic corsping technique) you could using a box cutting and make a thin slice around the top of the skull so you can get the skull cap off if you ever need to.

Lindberg is what most folks use for the 3 axis skull mainly because it's lightweight. 

I hope I was able to help with some of you questions.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Heya, I'm in Denver. Not sure how close you are, but if you are in the Denver area and need tools, there's a place called "Club workshop" that is pretty awesome.

It' set up kind of like a health club, but you get to use tools instead of workout equip.

There's a laser cutter/engraver (there's your skull plate, LOL) and all kind s of advanced stuff... 3D rapid prototype machine, CNC machine, welders, metal lathe, CNC router.. etc.

www.clubworkshop.com


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree, the lighter on the head the better! The bucky is just to heavy for this. depending on your "hands on" abilities, the plate can be made with minimal tools. The hardware is the easy part I thought. The program is the tricky


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks interesting snake-byte. Do you by chance have any video of how some of the electronics work? If you do, would you PM me? I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------

